# nyc master plumber practical exam



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

3/4" blk triple offset 

3" copper project

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## easttexasplumb

WTH :blink:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

And that's called practical its actually a beauty contest

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Do guys practice the triple offset in advance for the upcoming test? Seems like it could be time consuming if you don't know how they want it. Like if they give a different offset to each candidate.

Tell me about the licensing process. I read the dept. of bldgs (DOB) wants you to prove (7) years of on-the-job training. Do they check to see that all your jobs had plumbing permits pulled? I also read NYC wants to see Social Security records for all (7) years to verify the applicant actually worked for a licensed master plumber. Seems that NYC is really a tough place to be granted a master's license. A guy could get jammed up if the job he worked on didn't have a permit; then his time in the trade won't count. Like service plumbing.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> Do guys practice the triple offset in advance for the upcoming test? Seems like it could be time consuming if you don't know how they want it. Like if they give a different offset to each candidate.
> 
> Tell me about the licensing process. I read the dept. of bldgs (DOB) wants you to prove (7) years of on-the-job training. Do they check to see that all your jobs had plumbing permits pulled? I also read NYC wants to see Social Security records for all (7) years to verify the applicant actually worked for a licensed master plumber. Seems that NYC is really a tough place to be granted a master's license. A guy could get jammed up if the job he worked on didn't have a permit; then his time in the trade won't count. Like service plumbing.


Oh you have to practice, the copper also even one drip and you fail also must be vertical throughout soldering 
The seven years must be proved using ss records affidavit from all former masters and then they check to see that sufficient permits were pulled (not all jobs require permits).

I was investigated bc I'm not in the union and one yr I took a pay cut to help out the company and the next yr I was compensated but they were saying that I was part time my master went to bat for me writing a letter explaining and answering a few call from the city 
I've seen guys who passed the tests but couldn't get their master to write the letter

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

The nipples are 1/4" increments I think I paid like $200 a set then the pipe cuts that need to be made are using schedule 80 seamless blk pipe 

It's expensive but you must use new material to practice

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

That seems illegal to me, (I'm not a lawyer), how can a former employer refuse to write a letter attesting to a guy's employment? Sounds like pay-offs, kick-backs or bribes are the rule to get that letter.


----------



## U666A

That is very similar to one of the projects in trade school. We had another one including close nipples (you had to make them with a nipple chuck) as well as ss and bent copper tubing, brazed, flared and compression. Very in depth project. Was marked out of ten and anything off by an eighth was minus a mark. There were plenty of guys that got zero on it.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> That seems illegal to me, (I'm not a lawyer), how can a former employer refuse to write a letter attesting to a guy's employment? Sounds like pay-offs, kick-backs or bribes are the rule to get that letter.


No payoffs you can write your own letter but that only works if the guy died 
It's old school stuff like blackballing he can say you were a salesman or a helper (never burn a bridge) 
You can fight it but once they say no its usually no
Also you need the seven years when you fill out the first application I've seen people who almost had the time who went thru the hole process just to be declined

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That is very similar to one of the projects in trade school. We had another one including close nipples (you had to make them with a nipple chuck) as well as ss and bent copper tubing, brazed, flared and compression. Very in depth project. Was marked out of ten and anything off by an eighth was minus a mark. There were plenty of guys that got zero on it.


They use a jig if your off by 1/4" overall you fail and if its not flat within 1/4" you fail and must hold 100 psi and then submerged for leak detection 
Also nip thread must be all equally distant

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

Florida makes you prove (4) years in the trade. They count months, so you need (48) months verified by licensed plumbing contractors (master plumbers) that you worked for. That's not the problem; the tough part is the exam itself. (120) multiple choice questions and (5) isometric questions. You get 9 1/2 hrs to accomplish the exam. I know a guy who failed it (3) times then finally passed on his fourth try.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> Florida makes you prove (4) years in the trade. They count months, so you need (48) months verified by licensed plumbing contractors (master plumbers) that you worked for. That's not the problem; the tough part is the exam itself. (120) multiple choice questions and (5) isometric questions. You get 9 1/2 hrs to accomplish the exam. I know a guy who failed it (3) times then finally passed on his fourth try.


I think your written is more comprehensive than ours but I've seen degree holding "smart" guys fail multiple times and not so many pass the first time I like that you have more ISO and business 
I definitely think there should be a practical portion to the exam even if its only to weed out the riffraff (that's why we have the lowest per capita master pl) 
Also is that 4 yr as a jurneyman or from green to master?

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Tommy plumber

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I think your written is more comprehensive than ours but I've seen degree holding "smart" guys fail multiple times and not so many pass the first time I like that you have more ISO and business
> I definitely think there should be a practical portion to the exam even if its only to weed out the riffraff (that's why we have the lowest per capita master pl)
> Also is that 4 yr as a jurneyman or from green to master?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


 



Green to master. Which I think is a joke. Florida does not require us to have a journeyman license. I never had one because it isn't needed. The law here is kind of lax. The guy I know who failed (3) times, worked for (4) years total and then signed up to take his test. He was not even a competent journeyman in my opinion, but legally he could get his state master's license. I knew fifth yr. apprentices who could run circles around this guy, but he is now a licensed master plumber. 

I had (16) years experience when I signed up for the state exam.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

Tommy plumber said:


> Green to master. Which I think is a joke. Florida does not require us to have a journeyman license. I never had one because it isn't needed. The law here is kind of lax. The guy I know who failed (3) times, worked for (4) years total and then signed up to take his test. He was not even a competent journeyman in my opinion, but legally he could get his state master's license. I knew fifth yr. apprentices who could run circles around this guy, but he is now a licensed master plumber.
> 
> I had (16) years experience when I signed up for the state exam.


That is lax 
The just passed law inventing lic Journeyman And requiring two out of seven years to get master lic. I've seen guys who spent all their time pigeon holed get their lic and have to shelve it because they don't know the first thing

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Will

Tommy plumber said:


> That seems illegal to me, (I'm not a lawyer), how can a former employer refuse to write a letter attesting to a guy's employment? Sounds like pay-offs, kick-backs or bribes are the rule to get that letter.


Had a Mechanical company withhold hours from me. They where large outfit with over 100 employees. I went through 2 years of trade school with them, was a 4 year program, but I never finished. I got another job with higher pay, that used to be all I cared about, the money. 

Well at first they signed off for over 4000 hours, then when the boss man remembered who I was he called the state board and said he made a mistake and that I only worked 1800 hours....he said I was a HVAC tech the other hours, which was BS. I did nothing but sweat 3 and 4 inch copper ALL domestic for 2 years for that POS. The board sided him him over me, and I couldn't take the Journeyman test. Had toi wait 2 more years to take the journeyman test. 

I wouldn't piss on that SoB if he was on fire. I'd get a lawn chair and watch :drink: In his defense I din't finish his schooling and I was a hot headed pick at one time so I I can't really blame the guy:laughing:


----------



## yongtheman

If i have a pa master plumber license, will that prove my experience for NY master plumbers? Or should i just get a journeyman lic first in nY, and wait 2 yrs.


----------



## Pipecommandor

yongtheman said:


> If i have a pa master plumber license, will that prove my experience for NY master plumbers? Or should i just get a journeyman lic first in nY, and wait 2 yrs.


I just went through this, I hold a journeymans and a contractors ( masters ) license in IN , we moved to KY and they would not honor any plumbing license from another state. I had to take the journeymans exam, then once I received my journeyman I was able to apply right away for masters exam, did not have to wait 2 years, I hear most states will do that


----------



## Marlin

yongtheman said:


> If i have a pa master plumber license, will that prove my experience for NY master plumbers? Or should i just get a journeyman lic first in nY, and wait 2 yrs.


NY has no journeyman license or state plumbing license. Every locality grants their own plumbing license. So if you want to work in NY you have to speak to the building department in the area you are working in and see what they require. They might have a journeyman's license but I doubt it. Most towns are 6 or 7 years (I forget which) and you can take your masters.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Hey Tommy are you sure 4 years for master? I'm pretty sure it's 8. 4 years for journeyman. I could be wrong. I've been wrong before.



Tommy plumber said:


> Florida makes you prove (4) years in the trade. They count months, so you need (48) months verified by licensed plumbing contractors (master plumbers) that you worked for. That's not the problem; the tough part is the exam itself. (120) multiple choice questions and (5) isometric questions. You get 9 1/2 hrs to accomplish the exam. I know a guy who failed it (3) times then finally passed on his fourth try.


----------



## yongtheman

Have at least seven years total experience* within the ten years prior to application, with at least two years of
such experience working in the design and installation of plumbing systems under the direct and continuing
supervision of a licensed master plumber in the United States. The balance of experience may be obtained
by performing maintenance, replacement and repair of plumbing work on existing buildings while in the
employ of a city agency under the direct and continuing supervision of a licensed master plumber supervisor
employed by the city agency; 

.So my pa license count for those experience? Does anybody have any experience on nyc exam?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/pdf/master_plumbers_license_exam.pdf


----------



## accobra88

That look more like our Local #1 Plumbers Aprenticeship project I made in my first year in the bronx ?

R


----------



## Tommy plumber

house plumber said:


> Hey Tommy are you sure 4 years for master? I'm pretty sure it's 8. 4 years for journeyman. I could be wrong. I've been wrong before.


 



After I passed the state's (2) exams, I sent in the application to FL dept. of business and professional regulation. The app. only requires an applicant to prove (4) years in the trade.

I feel it should be more years, but the lawmakers made the law, not me. www.myfloridalicense.com


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

accobra88 said:



> That look more like our Local #1 Plumbers Aprenticeship project I made in my first year in the bronx ?
> 
> R




I'm trying to figure out your angle

If you mean you think you can do it and turn your nyc plumbing/contractor business legit you should definitely go for it and I would be more then happy to help anyway I can.
If you meant that it looks easy because and any first year apprentice can pass the practical exam then why are you on the prowl for work that doesn't require a licence 
If you meant that you had to wipe a lead joint then may I offer my sincere apologies


----------



## Optimus Primer

Tommy plumber said:


> After I passed the state's (2) exams, I sent in the application to FL dept. of business and professional regulation. The app. only requires an applicant to prove (4) years in the trade.
> 
> I feel it should be more years, but the lawmakers made the law, not me. www.myfloridalicense.com


damn you're right. I know it used to be 8. I wonder if they changed it to 4 when they did away with the journeymans? Sorry for doubting you


----------



## Tommy plumber

house plumber said:


> damn you're right. I know it used to be 8. I wonder if they changed it to 4 when they did away with the journeymans? Sorry for doubting you


 



I know it's silly to require only (4) years to get a license here in FL.


When I first filled in my app and sent it to state I was putting (8) or (9)years worth of work experience. But the lady who helped me re-write it said to leave off the work experience above (4) years. She said it just complicates your application. So when I re-submitted the app. I just wrote (4) years worth of work experience. (My first app was found to be deficient. FL state wants it written a particular way stating things the way they want it). 

You could pass the FL exams, have (25) years of experience, but if you don't fill out the app. exactly the way they want it to read, they won't give you the license.


----------



## Tommy plumber

House Plumber, you should get your license. I know you're happy where you work, you have been there like (20) years. But there is a local company here where the license holder died and his right-hand man had to step up and get licensed to keep the business afloat. You never know when you'll need it.

If you are already licensed, then I apologize, dis-regard this post.


----------



## accobra88

" I'm trying to figure out your angle" no angle this was our aprenticeship project back in local #2 bronx 27 years ago. 

" If you mean you think you can do it and turn your nyc plumbing/contractor business legit you should definitely go for it and I would be more then happy to help anyway I can." Thanks no help needed ... I have numerous license and Plumbing Examiner for 2 Countys outside NYC. 

" If you meant that it looks easy because and any first year apprentice can pass the practical exam then why are you on the prowl for work that doesn't require a licence." Not sure where you got this info .. I have Union shop signed with 4 locals around NYC. 

" If you meant that you had to wipe a lead joint then may I offer my sincere apologies  " I wiped lead joints for my Westchester licenses and Rockland 25 years ago. 

The point was simply this was our aprenticeship proiject 27 eyars ago ?

R


----------



## Optimus Primer

Tommy plumber said:


> House Plumber, you should get your license. I know you're happy where you work, you have been there like (20) years. But there is a local company here where the license holder died and his right-hand man had to step up and get licensed to keep the business afloat. You never know when you'll need it.
> 
> If you are already licensed, then I apologize, dis-regard this post.


This is close as I can get see attached. I can't get my masters, or let me rephrase this. I don't want to get it. For 1, I have to have medical insurance with pharmacy benefits that is affordable. I take meds that cost 10 grand a month. For 1 dose. Plus I really dont think I'm going to be working too much longer. I'm going to have to apply for disability here pretty soon. All of this is stopping me from getting my inspectors license. Because when I do apply, they can hold that license against me and deny me.


----------



## Tommy plumber

House Plumber, I wish you all the best. I hope you ace the inspector's exam.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

accobra88 said:


> " I'm trying to figure out your angle" no angle this was our aprenticeship project back in local #2 bronx 27 years ago.
> 
> " If you mean you think you can do it and turn your nyc plumbing/contractor business legit you should definitely go for it and I would be more then happy to help anyway I can." Thanks no help needed ... I have numerous license and Plumbing Examiner for 2 Countys outside NYC.
> 
> " If you meant that it looks easy because and any first year apprentice can pass the practical exam then why are you on the prowl for work that doesn't require a licence." Not sure where you got this info .. I have Union shop signed with 4 locals around NYC.
> 
> " If you meant that you had to wipe a lead joint then may I offer my sincere apologies  " I wiped lead joints for my Westchester licenses and Rockland 25 years ago.
> 
> The point was simply this was our aprenticeship proiject 27 eyars ago ?
> 
> R


Well I do hope you exept my apologies (your posts sounded a little fishy and vague when read altogether)

I see see so many "plumbing contractors" doing work without a lic. And people who don't show enough respect for our field even in the union (which I did not have the pleasure of being a member) 

Anyway as you know its all just a beauty contest it doesn't accurately reflect ones ability in the field but being I'm still a newbie master my pride / ego is still inflated


----------



## gtmechanic

In NYC I passed written at 1st attempt, and practical under 4 hours. (even thou I have a degree). it is matter of discipline. Still, i see all work going to unlicensed Plumbers, City puts all burden on licensed plumbers, while work without permit cost homeowners and building owners so much less. they can afford to pay fines. For now unlicensed plumbers hold much better position in the market than legal outfits. What is the point try to get a licence?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

gtmechanic said:


> In NYC I passed written at 1st attempt, and practical under 4 hours. (even thou I have a degree). it is matter of discipline. Still, i see all work going to unlicensed Plumbers, City puts all burden on licensed plumbers, while work without permit cost homeowners and building owners so much less. they can afford to pay fines. For now unlicensed plumbers hold much better position in the market than legal outfits. What is the point try to get a licence?


You hit it on the head they admit that they only go after licenced guys to be honest I wouldn't do this again but I've already gone and mastered up so ......

Written fist time finished first and practical first time finished in 3:45 
But we know it don't matter


----------



## NYC Plumber

It's definitely a day to remember... Standing outside freezing on chambers street... Taking that elevator down to the hot, dark boiler room, humping all material and tools.
Happy that's behind me. I don't think they should ever change the test though, you need it to be that tough so only serious people make it.
And it keeps upstate plumbers out of the city as well.


----------



## accobra88

I see it everyday ... its the path of least resistance. The Unions only torture the Union Contractors and the Licensing Boards only torment the Licensed Contractors because its easy to do ... years ago they used force and now thats Jail Time. Now the Officials in both cases ... have no power ... they both have lost more power because of lack of funding and lack of work. Soon it will be self cerification and non union ... then we will see who has the last laugh ... if We as contractors can put up with the BS that long and stay in business competeing in both cases the unlicensed union guys working out of the trunk of their cars. Only one thing changes this all a gas explosion, legionares desease, cross contamination, or some major event to put Plumbers back in the spotlight of Protecting the Health of the Nation. 

R


----------



## accobra88

"... and it keeps upstate plumbers out of the city as well " worked NYC 17 years ... the first year I worked upstate I said I would never go back to NYC. The same money only a MUCH easier life ... parking, material deliveries, everything is easier ... In Rockland you need a license for everything ... keeps the City guys working hard down there .. LOL


----------



## NYC Plumber

There will always be a place for nonunion work, but NYC will never go nonunion.
All big work will always be union, right now owners have the upper hand because times are bad.
And they are pushing PLA agreements on almost every union job.
When things pick up again, things will go back.
Early and mid 2000's local 1 was 100%employed.... That's a lot of plumbers.
As for non licensed plumbers, I don't see that very often. 
That is only a risk that a dumb HO would take, who cares... they be calling a licensed guy to fix it soon anyway.


----------



## gtmechanic

We are not doing plumbing work for a year already, busy with heating systems, boilers and so on. I have a degree in heating and able to solve problems nobody can, licensed , unlicensed, union , non union, does not matter. This is what is keeping us trough the hard times. But i really see good companies going bust, while crooks prosper. Something wrong with the system.


----------

